# Forum > MMO > Guild Wars 2 > GW2 Guides >  Pile of salf and pepper flipping to make your gold!!

## FrankTheSkank

Simple as title says... iv made like 5+ gold flipping this item on my server

offer to buy [pile of salt and pepper] for like 3-5c each
then resell it for 12-14c each

this is one of the best items iv found to do this with, making at least double my money spent.

try it on your server, maybe i was just lucky on mine. figured id share  :Smile: 

*It my not look like much but, with buying 1000 at a time it adds up fast.*

----------


## vib2

any chance to get banned with this?

----------


## Zrholman187

Banned for flipping items on the trading post? If they do that, there is nothing left safe in this game.

----------


## ballbuster

"5+ mil gold"?

----------


## DXENEME

> Banned for flipping items on the trading post? If they do that, there is nothing left safe in this game.


5mil gold? lol I doubt it.

Screenshot plz!

----------


## Zrholman187

Why you quoting me? I'm not the one who said 5 mil gold.

----------


## Gbyrd

this smells really fishy. like hes about to go post salt and pepper on the TP and get a bunch of members to buy it. TP's are all connected one for NA one for EU if i remember correctly

----------


## Slebo

Anyone who is checking it out?

----------


## Gbyrd

I am right now

----------


## alcor75

Testing. Right now

----------


## Buffdawg

i think he probably meant 5 gold =)

----------


## psolarxis

are they really connected with all servers? so its 1 for EU and 1 for US like D3?

----------


## BaneW

> are they really connected with all servers? so its 1 for EU and 1 for US like D3?


Yes, they really are.

----------


## heretotrade

do not try, if you resell it to vendor, it's just 1 copper each.

----------


## razor321

did you even read this? he is not selling it to vendor. He is selling it back on TP

----------


## aemaru08

and now TP is down... ill test this later

----------


## FrankTheSkank

haha yeah i meant 5 gold. Diablo 3 is tricking me

----------


## Gbyrd

it`s impossible to flip this, TP is down but i`ll check again

----------


## FrankTheSkank

anyone having any luck on there servers? my prices are almost even today

----------


## 13eefcake

will try this and report back, reps if im swimming in duckets xD

----------


## Mortallis

Got a buying offer(7) open for over 30 mins now. Didnt buy anything yet.

----------


## Stucklikegule

> anyone having any luck on there servers? my prices are almost even today


All the servers TP's are connected. There's only 1 TP for all the servers.

----------


## Renzou2k4

I tired this earlier today and the stacks didn't instantly sell back, so money process was pretty slow. I bought at 2 and sold at the going 15 or whatever and the stack of 100 just sat there.

----------


## Sickbeard

Another user posted that smaller stacks sell faster. Try selling in stacks of 50

----------

